
A warning to the American media from a Russian journalist who covers Putin - nafizh
https://qz.com/884403/donald-trumps-press-conference-was-a-circus-but-vladimir-putins-is-way-worse-for-journalists/?utm_source=Communications&utm_campaign=9285ec31f6-EMAIL_CAMPAIGN_2017_01_13&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_c67d07604c-9285ec31f6-247431149
======
hourislate
Need to get a T-Shirt with Trumps picture and the following line...

"Welcome to the era of bullshit"

I'm in TX. I have met only 2 people that will admit to voting for him.

